
3M Russian troll tweets - PretzelFisch
https://github.com/fivethirtyeight/russian-troll-tweets/
======
eli
Someone should make a website that lets you put in your twitter handle and
checks if you've publicly interacted with any of these accounts.

~~~
7373737373
_Twitter_ should inform users.

Edit: It appears they have informed some users:
[https://twitter.com/jmorse_/status/954556158047543296](https://twitter.com/jmorse_/status/954556158047543296)

Edit2: Here's a chart of all timestamps by hour+minute:
[https://imgur.com/a/xiNuagy](https://imgur.com/a/xiNuagy)

Edit3: Here's a list of all accounts tab separated with number of tweets:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/Em4NeHN8](https://pastebin.com/raw/Em4NeHN8)

------
baursak
How do I get the actual data? IRAHandle_tweets.csv doesn't seem to have any
data in it

~~~
7373737373

      curl https://media.githubusercontent.com/media/fivethirtyeight/russian-troll-tweets/master/IRAhandle_tweets.csv > tweets.csv

------
yathern
There is something that pops out to me as interesting in this dataset; that
the tweets don't consistently push one singular message.

Is this to spread divisiveness? For example, all the 10_GOP tweets are, of
course, very pro-trump:

> cute 10 yo girl had a Trump dress on. Hannity asked her why she liked him.
> She said because he's doing great things for the country!

Whereas 4MYSQUAD, seems mostly Black Lives Matter related tweets, some are
strongly against Trump/the right:

> Do conservatives give a fuck about #policebrutality?

USFreedomArmy is far-right:

> No wonder liberals cannot think logically. The U.S. FREEDOM ARMY awaits your
> enlistment

And user AAnitRacist is left again:

> Megyn Kelly tears into Trump over attacks on Trump U judge's ethnicity

\----

EDIT: I see now the csv has RightTroll & LeftTroll as column values, which is
nifty. The accompanying article states:

> Left Trolls often adopt the personae of Black Lives Matter activists,
> typically expressing support for Bernie Sanders and derision for Hillary
> Clinton, along with “clearly trying to divide the Democratic Party and lower
> voter turnout.”

~~~
zucked
I think it is pretty widely accepted that if the US or other capable foreign
power were to put their mind to it and act on a united front, severe damage
could be done to Russia's ability to constantly be a force for irritation in
world politics.

Naturally, then, the best way to prevent that from happening is simply to sow
discord. Get the people angry at each other. Hence, you see Russia playing all
sides.

~~~
mooseburger
> severe damage could be done to Russia's ability to constantly be a force for
> irritation in world politics.

How? We can't actually invade Russia. There also doesn't seem to be much
interest from anyone in heavily sanctioning Russia.

~~~
mrguyorama
Russian sanctions were passed by a split congress in a time that is widely
regarded to be pretty much a deadlocked congress. The only roadblock to these
sanctions was when Trump refused to implement them (though I guess the
majority republican congress could do something else maybe? I don't know who's
wheel house "enforcing" a sanction is).

Which is super convenient for the Russians, because previous sanctions have in
fact seemed to hurt them, and the Magnitsky Act also seemed to have an effect

------
megaman22
So, it's a little difficult to come up with solid numbers on it, but most
estimates I've seen are that there are approximately 300-500 million tweets
per day. All of this activity amounts to about eight and half minutes of daily
tweet volume, spread over two years.

People get very zoned in on very small and rare occurrences. I see this all
the time in software support; a customer will report some bug, and claim that
it is happening constantly; you dig a little more, and they continue to insist
that it is happening all the time; when you get to the bedrock facts in logs
and traces, you find that it happened twice out of tens of thousands of
interactions over the last few months.

~~~
tensecondflash
I think the goal of these efforts is to provide material that gets picked up
and spread by others, amplifying their message. They help to normalize an
environment of divisiveness and extremism.

~~~
megaman22
As intelligence services have always done, are doing now, and will do until
the end of time. I do find this whole "The Russkies are Coming!" narrative
bizarre; everything that's been totaled up so far keeps amounting to a
pisshole in the snow compared to domestic election spending or outragism
peddled by home-grown media.

~~~
dplgk
The difference is perception and tangibility. We can see and count these
tweets...and to some degree quantify their effect (e.g. Retweets). And this is
a much greater bang for the buck with no feet on the ground.

